# you couldn't dream this stuff up



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

BBC News - Tokyo's 'oldest man' had been dead for 30 years


how did they manage it?


BBC News - Mars site may hold 'buried life'

I had a boss that qualifiesas this once, thick as rock and one working braincell, so there's no need to go to mars

BBC News - Ex-Labour MPs and Tory peer lose expenses appeals

their lipswere moving ergo they wer lying..... chuck themin jail and then ...only then let them appeal


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If the government wants to cut back on expenditure, it should get rid of all the scamming MPs and the lucrative pension plans and their expenses schemes and their long holidays and... Get rid of the lot and start afresh with real people who know a bit about life and the outside world.

!Vote for Willie for PM!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

That Tokyo chaps house must have had a bit of an aroma!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> That Tokyo chaps house must have had a bit of an aroma!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


The authorities had received complaints that there was something fishy there, but when challenged, the family just said it was the sushi!


----------



## AfroSaxon (Jan 23, 2009)

:shocked: Fancy leaving a dead relative hanging around just for a title. How macabre!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AfroSaxon said:


> :shocked: Fancy leaving a dead relative hanging around just for a title. How macabre!


not to mention collecting his pension for 30years


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> If the government wants to cut back on expenditure, it should get rid of all the scamming MPs and the lucrative pension plans and their expenses schemes and their long holidays and... Get rid of the lot and start afresh with real people who know a bit about life and the outside world.
> 
> !Vote for Willie for PM!


On that one I defer to Jermey Clarkson.......or the stig


----------

